

Linus Torvalds responds to Change.org petition to remove RdRand from /dev/random - slyall
https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/linus-torvalds-remove-rdrand-from-dev-random-4/responses/9066

======
hannibal5
Enormous amounts of fuss and it turns out it was just people talking bullshit
and other people believing them.

